# Taptalk still work?



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

sorry...tried searching the forums for a newer answer to this...can you still use taptalk with smokingmeatforums?  It can’t find the forum in the app’s search.

Much thanks for any insights.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 2, 2018)

Another member asked the same question a few months ago and it’s a no go.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Another member asked the same question a few months ago and it’s a no go.




 Ishi
 that’s what I was afraid of. 

Thanks!


----------

